# Jet-skiing in Europe



## 119717 (Jan 21, 2009)

My family and I are getting our new motorhome shortly which has been a dream for quite a while. We're used to camping so this will be quite an improvement! 

We're planning a trip to France & Spain this summer and also looking to take our Jet-Ski with us (We're not yobs honestly!)

Has anybody out there done this and if so could you give us any tips or locations to try. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

France has very strict rules on the use of jet-skies.

They are not allowed within 500m (I think) of the shore and access lanes out are strictly policed.

Basically we have rarely ever seen/heard/tasted them during numerous holidays in Brittany.

We once saw them launched from a yacht quite a long way out so they were inaudible on the beach.

I would do some more research before you go to all the trouble of taking one out there.

Although I can imagine the thrill of actually using one, they are the bane of our lives here on the beaches of west Wales and there is a considerable movement to have them restricted or even banned.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

The only use they have is:-









Well they could be used for target practice but that would be such a waste of ammo!


----------



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

*Jet Skiing*

Try looking round the Bay of Roses Span, I did not take my jet ski down their but it is a very popular lection with easy launching areas. It is woth checking out some of the Jet ski forums for further info


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Jet*

Hello,

FRANCE

You can very safely launch your jet ski from the slipway at Port Cogolin France (med) on the River Gisele between Port Cogolin and Port Grimaud.

SPAIN

There is a rocky access to the beach at the far end of Moraira and also a small launching area for boats just next to the Beach

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## 119717 (Jan 21, 2009)

*jet ski-ing in Europe*

Thanks to the people who supplied positive info. I will look into
this further.

If anyone is planning a trip in summer and would like to meet up/
discuss, please drop me a line.

Thanks again.

Isn't it amazing how some people are quick to stereotype others?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: jet ski-ing in Europe*



ROLL-ON-FRIDAY said:


> Thanks to the people who supplied positive info. I will look into
> this further.
> 
> If anyone is planning a trip in summer and would like to meet up/
> ...


Yes, over poluting motorhomers especialy those using those ferries that also polute the air.

:wink:

Trev.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Isn't it amazing how some people are quick to stereotype others


When ones only experience of personal watercraft is show offs cutting up trainee windsurfers and schoolkid sailors it is so hard not to stereotype them. I would love to see a ban on their use within a mile of any other water user. 
Until you have experienced the quietness of a highland loch being disturbed by one of these pestilential machines I can understand some people being attracted to them.


----------



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

*jet skiing*

Hi roll on friday ,try thumper on pwc forums . co.uk, he did some research in france recently,
you need to take insurance,etc with you when riding and check with the local harbour master , rya is a good idea, similar rules to uk , re no wake and bathing areas ,
i am going down to port grimaud early september with my ski, camping marina do a mooring deal with direct access to st tropez bay, with good facilities and no launching,
rio,


----------



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

*jet skiing*

Hi roll on friday ,try thumper on pwc forums . co.uk, he did some research in france recently,
you need to take insurance,etc with you when riding and check with the local harbour master , rya is a good idea, similar rules to uk , re no wake and bathing areas ,
i am going down to port grimaud early september with my ski, camping marina do a mooring deal with direct access to st tropez bay, with good facilities and no launching,
rio,


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

RoF.

Very good facilities in Marseille for launch & recovery of PWC. I was surprised by how many PWC there were using the excellent facilities. 

Have a good time  

D.


----------

